# Say it ain't so.....



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like today is shaobo's birthday......
Ed, can it be - have you FINALLY turned 30???!!!!










*Hope it's a GREAT one *:bigsmile:


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday.

I won't make any age related jokes as I'm not too far behind you 

CHEERS MAN!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats Ed. Have fun


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday Ed!!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday mr.shaobo!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy B-Day!!!
Have a great weekend.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ed!


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ed ... 30'ish ? ...Been there a couple of times .. not that bad .


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Happy birthday Ed!!


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

29 still Ed 

Lol 

May it be a good one full of fun


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday my friend. You should stop by & collect some Mulberry leaves


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Oops....... How did I miss this one..... Thanks everyone~~    ....


----------

